# can't open .gif's



## LittleLisa291 (Jan 16, 2001)

For some reason I cant seem to open any gif's...I'm not quite sure what I did. I can see the thumbnails but cant open them. I can open .jpg's and .bmp's just fine. Can someone please tell me what I did?


----------



## Kento (Aug 2, 2000)

Try this. Locate a .gif file in Explorer and while holding the shift key down right click on it and select "open with" on the menu. When the open with screen pops up scroll down and click once on IExplore or Explorer (doesn't matter) to highlight it and then put a check in the little box where it says "always use this program etc..." and then click ok. Do they open in a browser window now? If not what happens when you click on one to open it?


----------



## LittleLisa291 (Jan 16, 2001)

I should have made myself a little more clear (sorry). I can view them on web pages, what I can't do is open up pictures that I save in my documents.....when I go into my documents and click on a .gif file I get the thumbnail but I can't open it up. It doesn't ask me how I want to open it, it just gives me these choices when I right click on it ....send to ,cut, copy,create shortcut, delete, rename and properties. I can open my .jpg and my .bmp's just fine. It seems that my gif's have that windows symbol on them (like the bmp's have paint). it doesn't ask me how I want to open the .gif's either. Strange huh.


----------



## lunapero (May 31, 2000)

OK Lisa...I am assumng you are using win 9x try this... Start>setting>folder options. Then click the File types tab...scroll down till you find gif Double click on it.... this willopen the edit association box.. click on teh Change Icon button on the top... You will need to type in the commands line to the program you want to pen it with......"C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\IMGCOMP.EXE" is the default command line to windows image composer.. you probably have it....if not.. just type in the path to what ever you use to open graphics files..Let us know how you fare.... T


----------



## Kento (Aug 2, 2000)

Lisa I wasn't talking about gifs on the web. Did you try what I said? Locate a .gif file in Windows Explorer (in My Documents) and *while holding the shift key down* right click on it and select "open with" on the menu. When the open with screen pops up scroll down and click once on IExplore or Explorer (doesn't matter) to highlight it and then put a check in the little box where it says "always use this program etc..." and then click ok. Do they open in a browser window now?


----------



## LittleLisa291 (Jan 16, 2001)

ummmm....yea I tried that and it didn't come up open this program with... What I did was downloaded the irfanview. It's an Image-Viewer-Editor program which allowed me to open my .gif's. Thanks for trying to help though.


----------

